# HELP!



## ozarkroots (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey I took my jet out for the first time tonight so I know little about them....I did however take it onto a shallow gravel bar where I got stuck. I heard some gravel going into the intake. I got home and took off the boot but all I see is the impeller....where is the gravel? I know I need to get it out of there.


----------



## Codeman (Aug 27, 2010)

Most likely its already gone. Pump probably just pushed it right back out. If you have the shoe off go ahead and take the nut off the impeller and you can get your hand in the bowl then. I guessing you won't find a thing.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 31, 2010)

+1 Probably all gone. If it's still apart....might want to sharpen and res-pace (when reinstalling) the impeller. Won't have to do that next spring then. Good luck and stay off those banks. :lol:


----------



## Seth (Sep 1, 2010)

I eat lots of rocks running my jet. If they get lodged in there, then your motor will rev up really high and not want to move very well. That's when you get out a long handle screw driver, lift the motor, and start popping rocks out of your grate and anywhere else they are stuck. The only trouble eating rocks gives me is that I have to get the impeller sharpened sooner than later but haven't had anything ever get tore up from it. This is just part of the game when you run the shallow streams that jets were meant for.


----------



## futonman (Sep 4, 2010)

I carry a file, long handle screw driver, big crescent wrench for impeller nut, and a 1/2" wrench for shoe nuts, and extra water pump impeller. SMALL ANGLE GRINDER will save you some filing time if your at the house. Dont over shim her. One more tip if you suck sand or mud and your motor stops peeing you can blow compressed air back through water outlet to clear it. 







Outboard Jet Fins


----------

